# East ohio 9.9



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone fish the east ohio 9.9 series. Interested in fishing it, noticed it is invitational only. I emailed rick that runs the club to gain some info on it. If anyone has any input on the club while im waiting on a return email it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I fished it for the first 2 seasons. Haven't since due to my jacked up work schedule. Honestly couldn't come up with a single complaint, and I've been in a lot of clubs and circuits. Never any major disputes. The competition is stout. And everything was pretty well organized.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks bad bub. Recently found out im in for the year. Just waiting on the rest of the info to finish joining


----------

